# I Done Gone PFS Crazy



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I blame Lee Silva. He makes PFS shooting look like more fun than just about anything else.

Seeing what a good time he was having, I decided to give it another try this week. I didn't have high hopes since I'd tried PFSing before with very limited success. Well, five days in and I'm crazy about it :imslow:

I made another little shooter today and had a blast trying it out. It's 1/2" thick micarta with top slots. Something about this one really suits me and I shot very well with it today. Here's what it looks like:










Well, that's sort of what it looks like...

I don't have any finish on it because I want to try using Tru-Oil but I don't have any, so it's just sanded at this point. Since micarta is waterproof I just ran it under the faucet before I snapped the pic to get a shine on it :lol:

I was using 5/8" wide TBG, which worked great until one of them snapped off at the fork. Looks like the insides of the slots need a little more sanding :iono:

It was extremely windy today but I did get some shooting in. I "aim" this one by drawing across my chest and doing my best to keep my arms and body in a T shape, then pointing at the target. It's not not aiming but it's much more of a natural style than using a hard anchor point. And it's the way I've always wanted to shoot but have never been able to. It may never be my primary style (or it may, who knows) but I'm extremely happy to be having any success shooting this way.

A couple vids from today:











Direct links for mobile users...


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Great to see that you´re getting the hang of it!!! Keep shooting bud


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Not bad at all! How does it go when you try it with a natural?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Not bad at all! How does it go when you try it with a natural?Cheers .... Charles


I have actually tried shooting that way with regular slingshots and had very little success. Wingshooter shoots this way, though, and does very well.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Holy crap! When you started posting all this fork hopping stuff, I kinda thought you might be futzing around. Kinda tongue in cheek, or maybe just makin light of the little tension we had just seen in the recent pfs topic.... I never would have guessed that you were actually interested in this sort of shooting.... I am truly excited to see a shooter of your capacity involved in the style! Involved, and getting results!!! If there's any way that I could be of use,(I don't know that there is....) but if there is.... just gimmie a shout....


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like you have that nailed already. Stay at this style and you will be rippin it up. For me it is a more relaxed way to shoot.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, good grief! Another Disciple. :rofl:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There ya go .


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Very interesting and nice video. Thanks


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I am only JUST getting the hang of butterfly grip, upright PFS shooting. For the longest time I could only shoot soft style pulling towards my eye.

After shooting my spanish knight for a couple of weeks, the muscle memory was there so I decided to give it ago.

I am still confused how to shoot sideways on a PFS, I understand the mechanics of it but I've always had a nasty fork hit or two.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome to the darkside from which theres no return.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> I am only JUST getting the hang of butterfly grip, upright PFS shooting. For the longest time I could only shoot soft style pulling towards my eye.
> 
> After shooting my spanish knight for a couple of weeks, the muscle memory was there so I decided to give it ago.
> 
> I am still confused how to shoot sideways on a PFS, I understand the mechanics of it but I've always had a nasty fork hit or two.


I'll take a pic of how I grip the ammo for this style of shooting vs how I normally shoot. I feel weird giving PFS advice, though :lol:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

M.J said:


> I'll take a pic of how I grip the ammo for this style of shooting vs how I normally shoot. I feel weird giving PFS advice, though :lol:


As we have seen from time to time, you don't have to be knowledgeable to give advice. :king:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, here's how I do it.

This is how my normal pouch grip looks:










Turned 90 degrees to the forks, no bend.

This is how my PFS grip looks:










Same 90 degree turn, pouch bent behind thumb. This is the way that I have found I can get a consistent, repeatable "speed bump" effect.

If I don't do it this way I hit the forks every single time. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take a pic of how I grip the ammo for this style of shooting vs how I normally shoot. I feel weird giving PFS advice, though :lol:
> ...


Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Just don't let people tell you that you are now in a religion, cult, or a messenger from the pfs god. It's just a frame and you can shoot just as well with any other frame. You can aim with it or shoot intuitive with it. Just like you can aim and shoot intuitive with any other frame. Some people can pick it up naturally, but most have to practice a lot.

Okay, now that I've got that ^^ over with. THAT'S AWESOME MJ, pfs' are fun little shooters aren't they? Glad to see you enjoy trying out different styles. Keep it up! It can be infectious.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

M.J said:


> Ok, here's how I do it.
> This is how my normal pouch grip looks:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me. It's weird how that slight tweak ramps it over. I've started shooting pfs' gangsta with a butterfly draw and use the same pouch pinch.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here's how I do it.
> ...


SAYWHAT?!?!?? Since when?!?Awe man..... M.J *AND Slingkowski *Butterflippin??? That's it!! I'm goin TTF!!! :aahhhh:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You'll not see any picklefly shooting from me! I draw to the shoulder and that's about it.
Greywolf Todd is an unheralded master pickleflyist :target:


----------

